#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  藝想森林圖庫  停止服務公告(2010年7月)

## 狼王白牙

*狼之樂園-藝想森林圖庫 由於圖庫管理員及創辦者 J.C. 另求發展，

由圖庫畫家經過兩星期投票，已另有空間而不擬繼續使用者佔多數，

即日起停止對狼之樂園會員服務服務，感謝眾畫家支持以及管理員 J.C. 的維護。


原圖庫網域名稱 furryland.net 如有同好願意接手，請於公告日起

3 個月內洽 狼之樂園 網站管理員，域名租用費需自行負擔。*




*狼之樂園-藝想森林圖庫 小檔案*




*藝想森林圖庫使用網路相簿套裝程式軟體 4images 系統，
於 2004 年 1 月由 J.C. 建立於 野性疆界  社群，
取名為藝想森林圖庫。

於 2006 年 9 月隨著 野性疆界 與 狼之樂園 的合併，
由國外同好提供之主機轉移至 狼之樂園 主機並改名為 藝想藍天圖庫，
併入 狼之樂園 時約有1850幅作品以及290個註冊帳號。

一直到結束服務前皆由 J.C. 擔任 圖庫管理員 負責審核上傳作品，
申請 圖庫專區 的使用者由 圖庫管理員 頒發 圖庫畫家勳章。

於2010年7月27日結束服務時
約有7860幅作品被上傳，1190個註冊帳號，以及7250個評論。
總共發出98個圖庫畫家勳章。


*

----------

